# Walborn species



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

What all is in this lake? Been trying to research but its hard to find anything on this lake

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Largemouth, Smallmouth, Walleye, Channel cat, crappie, shad, carp, bluegill, probably a couple others like bullhead etc.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice little lake. Good shore access. 10 up limit. Nice marina fishing can be excellent. Eagles,Osprey, Fox, Turkey and of course just a relaxing walk around the 2.5 mile trail around the south side.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a good population of Largemouth,
Bigger than average,for around here,
Lots of Crappie, some Bluegill,
and some Walleye,I got a 27 in. Walleye
Crankin for Bass a few weeks ago,
It was a beautify marked fish.
DT 14 crankin a point.
The best part about Walborn is you'll
have it all to yourself. I fished it last Wens.
and I was the only boat.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

["REEL GRIP 
Walborn
There is a good population of Largemouth,
Bigger than average,for around here,
Lots of Crappie, some Bluegill,
and some Walleye,I got a 27 in. Walleye
Crankin for Bass a few weeks ago,
It was a beautify marked fish.
DT 14 crankin a point.
The best part about Walborn is you'll
have it all to yourself. I fished it last Wens.
and I was the only boat.
11-06-2013 10:48 AM"] This Guy KNOWS about this lake!!! Believe Me!! He has fished Walborn
as much as anyone.... GOOD little lake,,with MANY surprises!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

A 27" walleye in Walborn? That is a seriously large fish.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

I walked around when they drained it about 20 years ago. There were good numbers of lots of big fish that I had never been able to catch. I would imagine it is a pretty stable lake again by now.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

The Walleye got big cause nobody
fishes for'em. ODNR dumped in
96,972 in 01
40,906 in 02
66,554 in 03
65,660 in 04 all fingerlings.
I can count on 1 hand the times I've
seen anyone that looked like the were
fishin for Walleye since.
They're in there.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I know they were stocked quite some time ago and I have heard of them being caught.

I spent the good part of summer of 2012 trolling Walborn and never hooked up an eye. Plenty of crappie, lots and lots of cats and my personal best LMB (19") was caught while trolling Walborn. 

Not doubting you. Just amazed at the size.

Did you put it back?


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

I fished Walborn quite a bit this year/last year since it is so close to home. I will have to target walleye out there next year. I have never seen one pulled out of there either.

I usually do pretty good on bass and crappie when im out there. For me it was pretty easy to find spots where they regularly produced decent fish. I think thats why i like it there so much is because i was able to find spots pretty quickly, i am just looking forward to finding more spots as i am still new to the lake! Very easy to catch carp and catfish out there. I even have DECENT luck while shore fishing out there too.

Just my .02


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Aint sure how long ago, but when
those fish were in the 17-18 in. range,
they where being caught pretty regular
on the big main lake hump. May- June
That only lasted a couple years,and I aint 
heard much since.
That big one I got was the 1st in a long time.
Yes, she is still swim'in.
For as many as they stocked, you should
be seein more of them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I have motored(quietly) around the main portion of the lake South of Pontius(or whatever they call that section of road by the launch ramp) with my locator and marked very few fish of any kind-and the ones I saw seemed to be small fish. There were a few humps and what I think was an old, shallow, featureless streambed heading towards the dam. There does not appear to be the normal structure I equate with a good walleye lake. All that being said, Wingfoot has no "walleye lake" structure to speak of either yet, when they used to stock walleye there, I caught many keepers-best a 5#er! I once sent a lake/depth map of Wingfoot to Spence Petros(In-Fisherman mag writer) and asked him, "if you fished this lake for walleye, where would you start"? He said he "wouldn't bother" as there is nothing to indicate a walleye could even live in there!! I also asked the Spvr. of Fish Mgt at Div. 3 if there was any possibility of restocking Wingfoot for walleye. He said "absolutely none"! Bottomline, you would have to spend a great deal of time to locate an area to seek walleye in either lake, and you'd only be targeting a handfull of fish!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

What is the HP LIMIT out there !! Thanks


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

10HP
They do use big motors
to load their boats.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I was told meny yrs back they had dam problems at WB and alot of fish including eyes washed down river to deer creek. any truth to this? if so some nice eyes should be in deer creek.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That right, They drained it in the
mid 80's. Had to replace the pumps in the damn.
Thousands of fish died, some washed into Deer Creek,
When they filled it back up ODNR stocked the heck
out of it, LOTS of bass. In the early 90's, it was
fabulous fishing, and no one wash fishin it.
But it didnt take long for the word to get out.
It wasnt long before you couldnt find a place
to park. 50 fish days where common.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok then so I won't get run over to bad .
I just bought a Native Mariner Propel with the angler package installed. 
Ok so If I go there , where would a place to lunch be at off Rt44 Never been there before. Thanks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

rt 44 and the town of new baltamore turn east , it,ll take you right to the lake and the launch, as you get to the lake theres a very nice ramp parking lot across the bridge. I think the cross street is price [email protected] 44


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

There are a couple places you can launch one of these. Take a short drive around the lake in you car.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Stuhly, is your new boat a Kayak?
If so, you gotta go to the north section of Walborn.
North of German Church Road.
There is no access to this section,
only a carry in,canoe or kayak.
This section, you might say, has never been fished.
Im sure a lot of the fish migrated up in there,
Ive heard some wild stories.
Good place to park on German Church,
water is 10 feet away.
Let us know how you do.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> This section, you might say, has never been fished.


 
Oh yes it has!

If you have a kayak, another good place to fish is west of Reeder. Park at the little lot where the picnic table and port-a-potty is and drop the kayak over the side ON THE CAUSEWAY. Don't walk into the people's yards to launch your kayak.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

>>
>> where would a place to lunch be at off Rt44 
>>

Good thing you guys are on top of it, because I was just about to suggest he grab a burger at the New Baltimore Ice Cream Shop on the corner of Pontius and RT44.


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

any contour maps of walborn? or maps of any type?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I am not aware of any contour maps for Walborn in the "public domain" but Walmart carries a book that has most every lake in N.E. Ohio. Walborn included. It is $20+.

Personally, I found Walborn to be fairly feature less. I mean, aside from a couple of humps and points, most is pretty flat with an easy to follow creek channel running through to east side.

So if you stop by Walmart, you may be able to "photograph" the map in your mind and retain enough to fish it effectively.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Stuhly said:


> Ok then so I won't get run over to bad .
> I just bought a Native Mariner Propel with the angler package installed.
> Ok so If I go there , where would a place to lunch be at off Rt44 Never been there before. Thanks[/QUOTE
> Lake is east of 44. Check mapquest for 'New Baltimore, Ohio ". Scroll Due east on Price St. til you find the lake. Look for roads crossing the lake on the west and north ends. Some great channel cat fishing in there also.


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

Or take a picture on your iPhone and you don't have to remember it the first time LoL


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info


----------

